# My lil miracle - Poppy-Lou's birth story (with pics).x



## Sassy_TTC

Tuesday 7th June - After a few days of on/off bad pains and generally feeling rough I decided to go to the hospital to get checked over, I was 2cm dilated, cervix was high and unfavourable, MW sent me home of course and told me that you can be 2cms many weeks before going into real labour! I was totally gutted and had a little sulk etc. :brat: 

On the way home I went down a road with speed bumps and decided to drive over every bump hoping that it would push baby down a bit, lol (maybe it helped?? :shrug:), I waited for my Husband to come home from work and made him come out and walk the dog with me, in another attempt to get things moving!! :thumbup:
We came home and DH made dinner, lasange and garlic bread (a meal I will never fancy again :sick:), straight after dinner at about 18:40 I went to the toilet, after going a wee I felt a little gush, I thought what was that and even looked down the toilet, then just assumed it was nothing. I went downstairs and sat on the sofa and felt it happen again, I told my Hubby that I'd wee'd myself, then it happened again, I went back to the toilet and wiped and there was lots of bloody streaked snot so I shouted down the stairs "I think my waters have gone and I've just had a show" I made Hubby come and look :haha:!! Still not believing it was happening I kept waiting for more and more to come out, which of course it did, just little gushes every few minutes! Then all of a sudden I started to panic like a crazy woman, I shouted at my Husband that the house needed cleaning so like crazy people we started polishing and hoovering etc, it got to 20:00 and I thought I'd better phone the hospital, who asked me to go in and get checked over! Hubby loaded everything in the car "just incase we didn't return" went through the check list etc, sorted the dog etc while I had a quick shower, then we left!

We arrived at the hospital a little before 21:00hrs fully believing we would be sent home as I wasn't having any contractions!! MW examined me, I was still only 2cm's BUT cervix was low and favourable, she checked my pad and confirmed my waters had gone, my temp was high so mw took some bloods as she was concerned I had an infection, they hooked me up to monitor to check baby (who was doing fine) after 20 minutes or so the mw returned and asked if I was in any pain which I wasn't but she explained I was contracting as it showed on the monitor! Decision was to keep me in, start IV antibiotic's and Syntocinon - they wanted to speed things up as my waters had broken and baby had no protection from my "suspected" infection! So away we went straight to labour ward, my Hubby let our parents know and said we would update them in the morning!
MW asked if I would like 2 hours to get things moving along myself before starting Syntocinon as she explained it can be quite nasty to throw you in at the deep end, so I said yes - she felt my belly and said baby was back to back and that I needed to get moving in an attempt to move her, I changed into some p'js and we wet marching around the hospital, contractions were every 1min 30 seconds and we managed about half hour of walking and 12 flights of stairs (up and down) before I couldn't handle no more and we went back to our room, I spent the next 1 hour and 30 minutes on the toilet - I had lost all control of my bowels and was pooing :blush: with every contraction - I could cope with the pain no problem but not the feeling of constant diarrhea!
The MW came back to examine me and I was still only 2 cms, I was truly devastated, all that pain etc had done nothing, she explained that she had no choice but to start the Syntocinon and that I would be bed bound due to being hooked up to the IV, so I panicked and explained I kept needing the toilet and she said it was because baby was back to back, so IV's were started and straight away I feel to pieces, my back was in agony, the contractions hurt but my back pain was unbearable, all I wanted to do was get on my feet to move around through each contraction and to use the toilet but I couldn't, being stuck in bed was making everything so much harder, I tried some gas and air which was good to calm me but didn't help the pain so much just made me feel drunk, after 2 more hours I was examined again, 3cms!!!!, OMG I was beyond devasted, consultant came in and requested MW to turn up the Synto, he explained to me that it could be a long day/night and now was the time to think about an epidural, to which I agreed, I just knew I couldn't get though many more hours stuck to the bed with those contractions, by 4am it was sited and the synto was turned right up, within 30 minutes I was contracting every 1 min or so, I could still feel the contractions as epidural still wasn't in full flow but I wasn't in any real pain, I had 1 massive contraction, DH and the MW was watching the monitor as I was groaning trying to cope, all of a sudden an alarm went off and within seconds the room was full of people in scrubs, our baby had stopped breathing, DH started crying, I started screaming "please don't let my baby die" they quickly clipped a monitor to baby's head and carried on waiting for her to recover as the contraction eased off, to which she didn't, I heard the words "prepare for crash" then all the medical staff started going crazy, I swear it all happended in slow montion, I lay there crying thinking we got so far, we lost our first 4 baby's and now we was going to get all this way only to lose our lil mirable baby, it was horrible, Hubby cuddled me crying, trying to calm me down, then THANK GOD she started to breath again, the staff all watched as her HB regulated, the synto was stopped immediately and they decided to let things just go naturally for a while to give baby a chance to calm down, I was still prepped for a section as they said if baby goes into stress again they wouldn't wait around next time, the MW watched the screen like a hawk as contractions my slowed down due to the synto being stopped, baby was now doing well, a consultant checked in every 20mins, I was examined again at 07:30hrs and was now only 4cms so consultant requested that synto was turned right down low and put back on, baby started to stress again almost straight away, her HB was racing then slowing etc but she was doing ok, this went on for 2 hours, with every contraction she didn't like it but was recovering from them well, next examination was to be at 10:00am, if no changed then there was no choice but to do a c-section as they couldn't up synto and I was dilating on my own, at 09:40 the MW asked if I was in pain, I said no but I just felt like something was coming out, she looked between my legs and baby's head was crowning, she raced out the room ran back with a delivery pack and started to set things up, Hubby was napping in the chair and I was trying to rest aswell, she woke him up and said I was ready to start pushing, DH jumped up in shock and it was all go from there, I had to be cut as her HB was dropping when I tried to push her head out, after just 18 minutes of pushing on Wednesday 8th June at 10.07, Poppy-Louise Elizabeth Walker entered the world weighing 7lbs 13 :cloud9:

When the MW said "It's a girl" I said "no it's not, it's a boy" she started to laugh and showed me her little hamburger :haha: I was in such shock, I was soooooooo convinced she was a he, poor lil bubba. DH cut the cord and She was placed onto my chest, me and Hubby just cried in complete amazement at this perfect lil thing we had created, it was the most surreal moment of our lives, a moment I never ever thought would happen, I felt so proud of her, our lil fighter had made into our arms :cloud9:

After delivery I had to have quite alot of stitches, again thank god I had the epidrual! I looked across the room and saw my Hubby holding our Daughter my heart just melted, I feel in love with him all over again, seeing them together is the most wonderful thing ever. :hugs:

I LOVED giving birth and I'd honestly do it all again tomorrow (well maybe after my stitches have heeled), being a Mummy is the best thing ever and for once I finally feel compete. :cloud9:

Our little Princess Poppy


----------



## sequeena

OMG sassy you are an amazing woman!! You've gone through so much to get little Poppy here and I can't believe that you nearly lost her. I cannot imagine how you and OH felt :cry: She is SO beautiful, I've never been happy to get the sex wrong :hugs:

It all goes up from here now, I am so proud of you!!! :hugs: :dance:


----------



## Gemble

Arrrrgh! That sounds scary sassy! There was no way ur little baba wouldn't have made it out tho :) very proud of u huni :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Allie84

Oh Sassy she is just so beautiful!!! :hugs: Congratulations again.

I got so into your birth story, I actually muted the television so I could focus haha. Birth is so dramatic!!!! I'm so sorry you had a scare but it sounds like you were in good hands. You were really ambitious walking up 12 flights of stairs haha. So, did they ever discover if you actually had an infection? I don't suppose it matters as Poppy-Lou is here and happy. :)

Btw I wonder if synto is the same as pitocin? I was watching a documentary called The Business of Being Born and it mentioned pitocin is pushed on women all the time...and it can cause the baby distress. That documentary and your story has me convinced I am going to push to not receive it. :nope:

Thank you for sharing Poppy-Lou's birth story!! I just cannot get over how precious and perfect she looks. :) Well done, mummy and Danny!!


----------



## victorial8

Cried the whole way through reading that hun. So happy for you that little Poppy is well and in your arms.

WELL DONE!!!! x x x


----------



## roonsma

OMG Sass, Im really proud of you! How daft does that sound:hugs:

Well done and big congratulations again :hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

Wow what a story!!!! It sounds soooo scary but thank goodness Poppy-Lou and you got through it and she is adorable. Congrats Hun, very proud of you xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun, she's gorgeous! :)


----------



## BroodyBecks

Sassy she is a little miracle!

O'my goodness, what a scary moment, it sent shivers down my back reading your story.

she is meant to be yours xxx


----------



## svetayasofiya

Oh wow what a story thanks for sharing! Congrats again Sass! :hugs:


----------



## Sushai

Sooo cute! Well done, that sounded like quite a stressing moment, all that panic! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## live_in_hope

OMG :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm so happy for you and Danny. Amazing story, but your whole story, right from the off has been amazing and I rememebr seeing your TTC journal back when I joined last aug and being totally amazed by you with everything you've been through and now you have Poppy. They say everything in life happens for a reason and now I bet you wouldn't have had it any other way! Well done Sassy and congratulations again! She is beautiful xxxxx


----------



## Hotbump

she is sooo cute hun


----------



## babyhopes2323

Sassy, omg, what a birth story, i am so glad it all worked out so well for you and danny, xxx

poppy is such a little fighter,:cloud9:, 

bless you three, xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Sorry you had a scary time of it, glad she arrived safe and well!

Huge congrats on your daughter, she's beautiful :flow:


----------



## BlueButterfly

Congratulations Sassy! You done so well! Very proud of you. You have got beautiful little daughter ! I'm sure she will bring you lots of happiness. 

What emotional story! I'm still crying. 

Sending you lots of hugs 

B
XXX


----------



## honeybee28

I just cried the whole way through that! I'm so so happy you are all ok.xxx


----------



## span

Aw congratulations on the safe, if not scary, arrival of your beautiful daughter! :cloud9:


----------



## XJessicaX

Sass!!! Well done! She is gorgeous! Back to back labour SUCKS, you did so well hun. x x x x x


----------



## K123

She really is a miracle baby. Sounds so scary - but at least it was all ok in the end, and she's beautiful!!! Welled up reading that - am sooooooo happy for you to finally have your baby.


----------



## MoonLove

Your beautiful miracle baby, i'm so happy for you :happydance: x


----------



## Lynsay

Sassy congratulations!!!! I can't tell you how happy I am for you, you both really really deserve this gorgeous little girl. Your story had me in tears. I'm so glad she's here safe and sound and you sound like your doing well too!

All best to you both as new parents! Xxx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats!! x


----------



## Braethan

Shes beautiful. I'm so happy for you and your hubby that everything turned out great! Congrats!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

oh my gosh sounds SO SCARY!!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry it was so traumatic, but good job hun and I'm so proud of you guys! So lovely you finally have your forever baby. she is so beautiful, great job hun!!!!!!


----------



## Pippin

Glad your forever baby came home safely. Congratulations. xx


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My gosh what a dramatic birth story!! I am so glad little poppy is here safely, what a scare you had. I had the drip and although Luca did well in the contractions they are still so intense so I can understand why they could have been too much for little poppy.

She's gorgeous xx


----------



## msarkozi

awe sweetie....I'm so sorry about your birth experience. That would have been so scary!! I am so glad you are both doing ok, and you have your little princess!! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

OMG I burst into tears when she crashed. Well done Sass she is beautiful!


----------



## xcharx

Congratulations :hugs: soo glad everything was well in the end.. well done :) x


----------



## Goldy

Congrats Sassy you are brave indeed. What a beautiful baby you have. I wish your family well.


----------



## teal

Congratulations! xx


----------



## futrbabymaker

Your birth story made me cry my eyes out. What an amazing little girl you have :)


----------



## msarkozi

ok, how the heck do you find time to still get on bnb all the time?? lol! Kash is over 4 months, and I still can't find it :wacko: How is my little poppy doing? I'm going to have to show Kash pictures of the little princess :) 

I hope you are doing well hun and enjoying motherhood :hugs:


----------



## Nyn

oh sweetie, what a roller coaster ride you have been on! Well Done!!!! She's absolutely gorgeous, you have every right to be as proud as can be!!! :happydance:


----------



## shellie31

CONGRATULATIONS :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------

